# Wofür verwendet ihr CorelDraw?



## man man (29. April 2004)

Mich würde mal interessieren in welchen Bereichen und für welche Arbeiten Ihr CorelDraw einsetzt. Wenns geht wären da noch ein paar hilfreiche Infos nicht schlecht, wenn ihr da welche habt. Wofür könnte man es noch einsetzen, warum sollte man CorelDraw einstezen und Strärken und Schwächen und so...


----------



## tmledition (30. April 2004)

Ich denke mal, da gibt es viele Stärke und Schwächen aufzuzählen, wie bei allen Programmen. Viele schwören auf Adobe Photoshop und manche wieder eher auf Corel. In Corel stecken ungeahnte Möglichkeiten, welche auf den ersten Blick nicht gleich sichtbar werden, aber ich arbeite seit 1992 mit Corel und hole da Grafiken raus, was keiner so recht glauben will, dafür braucht es aber doch einige Übungsstunden. Ich benutze Corel für Webgrafiken, im HTML oder für Flash, für Präsentationen und für Videoschnitt. Corel bittet auch so eine Art Flash mit an, welcher natürlich bei weiten nicht die Vielfalt hat, wie Flash selber mit seinen Aktionsmöglichkeiten, dafür kann man bei der Corelversion sehr gute 3D Grafiken und Texte entwickeln, welche man später einbauen kann im Flash. Stell dir einfach nur mal ein Wort wie “NEWS“ als dicke Blockschrift vor und zwar dreidimensional, aber nicht gefüllt, sondern nur als Gitter, das heißt bei jeden einzelnen Buchstaben wird nur der Rand dargestellt. Dieses Wort kannst du nun in einer Zeitleiste drehen lassen.
Zurück zum Corel, speziell Photo-Paint. Dort kannst du mittels einer so genannten Maske sehr viel anstellen. Der Einsatz dieser Maske läst sich aber nicht in fünf Minuten erklären.
Hinzu kommen hier jede Menge Effekte und Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten, welche man mit Maske oder ohne Anwenden kann. Stell dir vor, du möchtest z.B. einen Schriftzugmachen, der wie eine Neon-Röhre mit farbigen Effekten leuchtet. Das ist im Corel- Photo- Paint keine große Sache. Man bedient sich hier der Ebenen bzw Objektaufteilung. Diese ist sehr hilfreich, z.B. beim letztendlichen Gesamtbild. Das Bild kann man Schicht für Schicht aufbauen, wobei man die Schichten x beliebig verschieben kann. Z.B eine Schickt bekommt ein Bild von einer Kneipe, dann soll vor der Kneipe ein Baum stehen, was die nächste Schicht, Leuchtreklame über der Tür der Kneipe wäre die dritte Schicht. Wenn  du diese leuchten lassen willst, wird das Resultat auf eine extra Schicht, hinter der Schrift gelegt. So kannst du bequem im nachhinein das Leuchten durch verändern der Parameter, z.B. Transparent, oder Helligkeit oder Farbe oder, oder … 
Ich hoffe , das reicht dir erstmal für den Anfang
Gruß Tom


----------



## lefteris (25. Juni 2004)

Bin ganz der Meinung von Tom. Das Corel ist ein Profiprogramm, mit dem man sich auseinandersetzen muss. Je mehr man sich hineinarbeitet, um so leichter wird es auch. Es sieht nur am Anfang ein bisschen kompliziert aus. Auch wenn mittlerweile viele behaupten, das GIMP waere eine Alternative zu Corel, dann bin ich anderer Meinung. 
Lefteris


----------



## möp (28. Juni 2004)

Alls Grafik und Layout Programm ist Corel Draw ne gute alternative zu Quark, Indesign oder Illustrator.

Aber Corel Photopaint kann man vergessen - es kommt in keinerweise an Photoshop ran.


----------



## t-walker (12. Juli 2004)

*Corel Newbie*

ich wollte mal mich etwas in Corel einarbeiten, da ich eine Broschüre nebenbei machen muss. die Druckerei will es am liebsten in Corel Draw haben. Bisher hab ich die immer in Word gemacht und die Graphiker haben dann alles umgewandelt. Jetzt dachte ich, um auch kosten zu sparen, versuche ich mich mal in Corel. Ich versuchte, Word-Daten von der letzten Ausgabe zu importieren. Klappte fast, leider hat er jede einzelne seite übereinander gelegt. In word habe ich in einer datei 12  DINA 5 seiten, die ich importieren wollte.....

Gibt es überhaupt ein Tutorial für Corel?

Thankx at all

t-walker


----------



## moutacim (21. Juli 2004)

also erst einmal Corel ist nicht Photoshop  
und das was man mit photoshop macht, kann man nicht mit Corel, und umgekehrt 

CorelDraw ist ein Programm zum zeichnen, ( industrie, GIS, etc....)
Photoshop ein prog. zur Bild bearbeitung 

1. Versuch mal eine landkarte mit Photoshop nachzu arbeiten oder enu aufzusetzten : es  geht nicht  

2. Versuch mal mit Coreldraw Realistische Oberflaechen, in stein gemeisselte Worte, metall Oberflaechen, zu ERSTELLEN : GEHT schon gar nicht  

Photoshop ist DAS non plus Ultra in der photo (-realistischen) bearbeitung, und man kann eine menge sehr brauchbarer effekte und mit seinen schier unendlichen filtern eine menge (un)nuetzliche sachen anstellen !

Aber CorelDraw ist ebenfalls DAS non plus ultra auf seinem gebiet, naemlich dem zeichnen, vorallem seine vektorfaehigkeit, macht es fuer profis aus dem GIS (Geographische Informationssyteme) unentbehrlich !


----------



## Semostar (6. August 2004)

Hallo

Also ich weiß nicht... Corel hat zwar viele nette Effekte, aber es ist alles so... wie soll ich sagen Mausklick orientiert. Irgendwie unkomfortabel. Alle sonst bei anderen Standardprogs bekannten Tastenkürzel liegen ganz und gar anders plaziert.

Ist eine nervige Sache, wenn man häufig zwischen den Progs wechseln muß...

Nichts für ungut, aber um 3D Effekte mit Schrift usw. zu machen, die man dann z.B. in Flash nutzen kann ist es ganz gut. Will sagen bin kein Macromedia-Fan, Freehand ist aber irgendwie weitaus intuitiver zu bedienen...

Grüße,

Semo


----------



## Night Vision Worker (6. August 2004)

Ick schwör auf Photoshop!

Für Vektoren nehm ich Freehand.

..verwendet Corel nicht auch ein fehlerhaftes Postscript?! 0.o

..Habe im Copyshop schon böse Erfahrungen mit in Photoshop erstellten TIFFs gemacht, die auf einmal grünlich schimmerten! -_-

..nee, Photoshopper bleib bei deinen Leisten! ^^

anyway.. jedem das sein!


----------



## Beppone (7. August 2004)

*Welches Corel hätten's denn gern?*

Moin zusammen.

>VincentBueb: wir setzen CorelDraw! ein, wenn offene Kundendateien in diesem Format eingehen oder Archivmaterial geöffnet werden muss (Als Werbeagentur mit gekoppelter Produktion im Großformat-/Messebereich). 


>tmledition: gefragt war nach CorelDraw!, dem vektororientierten 2D Grafikprogramm,
nicht nach anderen Programmen von Corel.
Unabhängig davon gebe ich Dir recht, mit CorelPhotoPaint lassen sich viele Aufgabenstellungen lösen, wie auch schon seit vielen Versionen mit PS.

>lefteris: siehe oben. Zum Thema "Profiprogramm": Dienstleister, die Daten verschiedenster Quellen händeln müssen, arbeiten insofern auch mit Produkten
der Fa. Corel.
Wenn es um die Etabliertheit geht, so arbeiten zumindest größere Agenturen im Layout, Grafik-, Bildbearbeitungs- oder Videoschnittbereich nicht mit Software von Corel.

>möp: gebe Dir teilweise recht, CorelDraw! steht für manche als Alternative zu den etablierten Grafikprogrammen (Illustrator, Freehand).
Im professionellen Layoutbereich (Katalogproduktion, typografisch anspruchsvolle Satzaufgaben) wird dagegen neben XPress (ich denke, Du meinst dieses Programm der Fa. Quark) zunehmend Adobes Indesign eingesetzt. Hast Du einmal gesehen, wie elegant und schnell ein voll bebilderter 500-Seitenkatalog (OPI-Datenbankverknüpfung) unter XPress zu händeln ist, oder wie problemlos sich Indesign in einen PDF-Workflow integrieren läßt?. 

>t-walker: die Graphiker sind zu bedauern, dass sie mit Satz- und Druckvorstufearbeiten belastet werden. Tutorials gibt es, auch etliche Literatur.
Um mich nicht falsch zu verstehen, Nachwievor halte ich CorelDraw! für eine mögliche Alternative, ab und an einen DIN-lang-Folder zu gestalten und diesen bei Superflyer24PrinthexeOnleindrucker.de drucken zu lassen. Exakte Ergebnisse sind weder vorher zu beurteilen noch werden sie später gefordert. Dafür passt das.

>moutacim: also erst einmal Corel ist nicht Photoshop.
>>Stimme voll zu, das ist nicht vergleichbar. Corel ist ein Softwareunternehmen, Photoshop ein Programm von Adobe.
>CorelDraw ist ein Programm zum zeichnen, ( industrie, GIS, etc....)
Photoshop ein prog. zur Bild bearbeitung
>> sehe ich auch so.
>1. Versuch mal eine landkarte mit Photoshop nachzu arbeiten oder enu aufzusetzten : es geht nicht
>> Photoshop besitzt gute Tools, um z.B. den 24bit-Kartenscan auf den gewünschten, indizierten Farbraum zu reduzieren. Das erleichtert die Vektorisierarbeit (dann nicht mehr mit Photoshop...) erheblich.
>> 2. sehe ich erstmal genauso, Photopaint kann das dagegen sehr wohl,
und das stammt von Corel.
> Aber CorelDraw ist ebenfalls DAS non plus ultra auf seinem gebiet, naemlich dem zeichnen, vorallem seine vektorfaehigkeit, macht es fuer profis aus dem GIS (Geographische Informationssyteme) unentbehrlich ! 
>> O-oh, ich wußte nicht, dass man mit CorelDraw Karten georeferenzieren kann. Oder nach Maßstabsvorgabe ausgeben? Aus georeferenzierten Daten Karten generieren? Layer verschneiden? Wie geht das? Gerade im GIS-Bereich wird zu 99% ArcGIS von ESRI eingesetzt, in Verbindung mit AutoCad und anderen. Zur Bearbeitung der hieraus entstandenen Karten ist anschließend jedes Grafikprogramm geeignet, CorelDraw! hat keine GIS-spezifischen Sonderfunktionen.

>Semostar: Sehe ich ähnlich, die Shortcuts anderer, üblicher Programme harmonieren, die Bedienung geht (und das ist jetzt meine Meinung) flüssiger. Linke Hand an der Tastatur, die rechte am Grafiktableau, Menüs werden kaum gebraucht.

>Night Vision Worker: Wir erhalten immer wieder aus Corel exportierte, unpräzise .ai und eps Formate, da sind Kurvenpunkte einfach falsch umgesetzt und die Kontur wird hakelig. Dann gibts Probleme mit dem Händling von Farbprofilen, keine volle Unterstützung aller Postscript 3 Kriterien, ein Farbpaletten-Blau hat die CMYK-Werte 100/100/0/0 (das ist violett) etc. 
Inwieweit das Versions- oder Plattformabhängig ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, das derartige Probleme bislang nicht auftraten bei Freehand- oder Illustratordaten.
Es läßt sich allerdings noch steigern: Worddokumente liefern bei uns die höchste Ausschußquote.

Bep


----------



## Semostar (7. August 2004)

Hallo

An Beppone... Meine Kenntisse auf Corel beschränlen sich auch auf eine sehr kurze Zeit von 2 Monaten...

Du sachst mit dem  Grafiktableau geht's besser, dann werde ich's mal damit versuchen....

Grüße,

Semo


----------



## alte_dame (13. August 2004)

*flyer, broschüren,..*

Hi,

suche anwenderfreundliche software für erstellung von flyern, broschüren, plakaten. wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen? 

coreldraw ist hierfür zu kompliziert.

thx
karsten


----------



## möp (13. August 2004)

Hi,

also nen Anwenderfreundlicheres Grafikprogramm als Corel kenn ich nicht, vom MS Publisher mal abgesehen.
Setz dich einfach mal hin und spiel mit den Funktionen, du wirst sehen, das du sehr  schnell reinkommst.

Ansonsten sind wohl Macromedie Freehand und Adobe Illustrator die besten Alternativen, wo bei die mindestens genausoviel Einarbeitungszeit benötigen.

mfg
möp


----------



## Basileus (13. August 2004)

Hi, 

auch wenn ich micht jetzt bei Corel-Freunden unbeliebt machen sollte:

Ich kenne kein anderes Programm, das so Workflow unfreundlich ist wie Corel !
Abgesehen von unendlich vielen Möglichkeiten das Programm zum Absturz zu bringen, ist es absolut überfrachtet mit unzähligen Elementen, die alle für sich vielleicht sinnvoll sind, aber in ihrer Gesamtheit gerade den Neueinsteiger völlig verwirren.
Hinzu kommt der Anspruch 'alles aus einer Hand' lösen zu können, der aber nicht eingehalten wird, sondern dazu führt, das es für jeden Teil-Aspekt der Fähigkeiten von Corel inzwischen ein anderes Programm gibt, das es besser kann, ohne ständig abzustürzen und beim konvertieren in andere Formate zu bocken.

Ich habe eine Zeitlang eine Menge Stadtpläne auf Vektorbasis erstellt und für Web und Print editiert, und musst zunächst auf Corel arbeiten, und bin dann auf Freehand bzw. Illustrator und Photoshop umgestiegen, und das Performance Plus zeitlich und nervlich lag bei weit über 30%, was wirklich nicht an persönlichen Vorlieben lag.

Mein Fazit:

Wenn du vor 10 Jahren mit Corel angefangen hast, und es mit allen Macken gewöhnt bist, dann bleib dabei - fängst du jedoch neu an, so würde ich es mir dreimal überlegen.......

Grüsse
B


----------



## Ellie (21. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

nun, ich kenne Corel seit der 2.0 Version, verlor aber zwischenzeitlich den Anschluß an die „unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten“, weil die meisten der Spielereien einfach überflüssig sind.

Als Vektorprogramm ist für mich persönlich CorelDraw unschlagbar, jedoch müssen zwei Dinge berücksichtigt werden:

1. es ist net wirklich postscript-fähig.
2. es ist also am besten als autonomes Programm für den Heimanwender, sprich die Datei bleibt generell zuhause.

Ich nutze es für Einladungskarten, Plotgeschichten oder anderen „Kleinkram“, z.B. Logoerstellung. Freehand und Illustrator finde ich ergonomisch noch wesentlich schlimmer und unlogischer als CorelDraw...

Was, es gibt einen Grünstich im Copyshop? Hmmm, meist liegt da ein Profilfehler vor und liegt nicht an CorelDraw sondern den Einstellungen (Drucken wie Quelle...!)

LG,
Ellie

P.S.: Word ist eine Zumutung... mehr als Postings vortippen und man hat einen Haufen Probleme am Hals.


----------

